# Legalizzazione cannabis. ddl.



## admin (25 Luglio 2016)

E' iniziata la discussione sul ddl che, a settembre (quando si voterà), dovrebbe permettere la legalizzazione della cannabis per uso ricreativo. 

I media vicini al governo lo considerano "un altro tassello di civiltà alla nostra Democrazia dopo le unioni civili".

E voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2016)

Ci manca solo quest'altra.

Mamma mia che mondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2016)

Queste si che sono le vere problematiche del nostro paese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziata la discussione sul ddl che, a settembre (quando si voterà), dovrebbe permettere la legalizzazione della cannabis per uso ricreativo.
> 
> I media vicini al governo lo considerano "un altro tassello di civiltà alla nostra Democrazia dopo le unioni civili".
> 
> E voi cosa ne pensate?



Ah beh importantissimo!


----------



## Jaqen (26 Luglio 2016)

Non ho mai fumato in vita mia manco una sigaretta, ma sono favorevole.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Luglio 2016)

Se passa, in caso di mancata cessione, sarebbe un buon modo per affrontare al meglio le prossime sessioni di mercato


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Assolutamente favorevole e spero che il prossimo passo riguardi la prostituzione. Tutto ciò che si può strappare alla criminalità organizzata, anche se piccolo, va strappato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente favorevole e spero che il prossimo passo riguardi la prostituzione.


Amen.



juventino ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò che si può strappare alla criminalità organizzata, anche se piccolo, va strappato.


Ri-Amen.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Luglio 2016)

Diventerebbe tutto monopolio di stato, bei quattrini tolti alla criminalita' e sostanza "garantita" controllata e prodotta direttamente dal ministero della salute.
Non vedo elementi negativi, solo positivi.
Peraltro leggevo di una statistica secondo cui i giovani olandesi tra 18-30 anni sono tra i minori consumatori di Maria di tutta Europa, il dato e' abbastanza curioso e paradossale, magari rendendo legale il consumo e la detenzione (venendo quindi meno l'aspetto "trasgressivo), alcuni giovanissimi ne saranno meno attratti, chi lo sa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Diventerebbe tutto monopolio di stato, bei quattrini tolti alla criminalita' e sostanza "garantita" controllata e prodotta direttamente dal ministero della salute.
> Non vedo elementi negativi, solo positivi.
> Peraltro leggevo di una statistica secondo cui i giovani olandesi tra 18-30 anni sono tra i minori consumatori di Maria di tutta Europa, il dato e' abbastanza curioso e paradossale, *magari rendendo legale il consumo e la detenzione (venendo quindi meno l'aspetto "trasgressivo), alcuni giovanissimi ne saranno meno attratti, chi lo sa...*



Si certo..infatti si vede con le sigarette e l'alcool come il fatto di essere legali le renda meno consumate dai giovani...

Detto ciò, per me possono anche fare una legge, l'importante è che siano stabiliti due capisaldi fondamentali:

1 - Eventuali cure mediche per disintossicazioni o per recuperi da overdose/danni derivati dall'eccessivo uso di cannabis devono essere totalmente escluse dal sistema sanitario e a carico esclusivo del consumatore

2 - Eventuali incidenti commessi sotto effetto di cannabis vanno risarciti dalle assicurazioni che però devono poi potersi rivalere al 100% sul consumatore

Tradotto: a me sta bene la libertà di chiunque di drogarsi, affari suoi, ma non pagherò io le eventuali spese delle altrui libertà (e lo stesso dovrebbe valere per ogni tipo di droga, chi vuole drogarsi si assuma le sue responsabilità, ammesso sia in grado di farlo....)


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziata la discussione sul ddl che, a settembre (quando si voterà), dovrebbe permettere la legalizzazione della cannabis per uso ricreativo.
> 
> I media vicini al governo lo considerano "un altro tassello di civiltà alla nostra Democrazia dopo le unioni civili".
> 
> *E voi cosa ne pensate?*



Che a noi tifosi del milan in questo momento ci farebbe molto comodo.


----------



## .Nitro (26 Luglio 2016)

Assolutamente giusto e favorevole,inoltre si apre un mercato assolutamente enorme e che porta davvero tanti soldi e ne leva davvero tanti alla criminalità organizzata. 
E' un mercato che si sta aprendo in tutto il mondo,sicuramente innocua rispetto all'alcool (che consumo) ma è la pure verità,sentir parlare di overdose da cannabis è assurdo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo..infatti si vede con le sigarette e l'alcool come il fatto di essere legali le renda meno consumate dai giovani...
> 
> Detto ciò, per me possono anche fare una legge, l'importante è che siano stabiliti due capisaldi fondamentali:
> 
> ...



Si può fare, però poi anche le spese mediche per l'eccessivo consumo di alcol dovranno essere a carico del consumatore, e anche quelle per i danni causati dal fumi, e anche le spese mediche per chi causa per propria colpa un incidente, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Si può fare, però poi anche le spese mediche per l'eccessivo consumo di alcol dovranno essere a carico del consumatore, e anche quelle per i danni causati dal fumi, e anche le spese mediche per chi causa per propria colpa un incidente, etc. etc. etc.



Per l'alcol e fumo mi può stare bene...
non paragoniamo gli incidenti stradali che sono fatalità che non hanno nulla a che vedere col assumere deliberatamente per anni sostanze che fanno male..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziata la discussione sul ddl che, a settembre (quando si voterà), dovrebbe permettere la legalizzazione della cannabis per uso ricreativo.
> 
> I media vicini al governo lo considerano "un altro tassello di civiltà alla nostra Democrazia dopo le unioni civili".
> 
> E voi cosa ne pensate?



Favorevole senza alcun dubbio!


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2016)

Io sono favorevole alla legalizzazione, ma occhio, pugno DURISSIMO nei confronti di chi guida strafatto.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Parliamo comunque di una DROGA. Come si può legalizzare una droga per uso ricreativo?

A quando la legalizzazione dell'eroina da sparare in vena per contrastare, anche in questo caso, il mercato nero?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo comunque di una DROGA. Come si può legalizzare una droga per uso ricreativo?
> 
> A quando la legalizzazione dell'eroina da sparare in vena per contrastare, anche in questo caso, il mercato nero?



Anche il caffè è una droga eppure è legale


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Anche il caffè è una droga eppure è legale



Ma non scherziamo.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo.



Non scherzo affatto, e la scienza mi dà ragione


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo comunque di una DROGA. Come si può legalizzare una droga per uso ricreativo?
> 
> A quando la legalizzazione dell'eroina da sparare in vena per contrastare, anche in questo caso, il mercato nero?



Mi placerebbe tanto sentire questi discorsi pure sulla droga peggiore di tutte, l'alcool. Una sostanza che miete vittime di continuo e che crea disagi incredibili all'intera comunità. Eppure guai a parlarne, anzi ormai va di moda essere sballati e poi magari mettersi pure al volante. Forse perché siamo tra i primi produttori al mondo? Specialmente di vino.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi placerebbe tanto sentire questi discorsi pure sulla droga peggiore di tutte, l'alcool. Una sostanza che miete vittime di continuo e che crea disagi incredibili all'intera comunità. Eppure guai a parlarne, anzi ormai va di moda essere sballati e poi magari mettersi pure al volante. Forse perché siamo tra i primi produttori al mondo? Specialmente di vino.



Concordo. Altra piaga sociale.

Il week end, ormai, in giro si vedono solo alcolizzati. E' diventato uno sport a tutti gli effetti.

Anche se c'è da fare un distinguo tra chi sa bere, e beve poco ma bene, e chi manda giù di tutto per sfondarsi.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo comunque di una DROGA. Come si può legalizzare una droga per uso ricreativo?
> 
> A quando la legalizzazione dell'eroina da sparare in vena per contrastare, anche in questo caso, il mercato nero?



Le sigarette e l'alcol fanno molti più morti. Con questo non voglio dire che farsi le canne sia giusto, eh, ma non mi sembra paragonabile alla coca e all'eroina.
Diciamo che più che legalizzazione bisognerebbe parlare di regolamentazione.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le sigarette e l'alcol fanno molti più morti. Con questo non voglio dire che farsi le canne sia giusto, eh, ma non mi sembra paragonabile alla coca e all'eroina.
> Diciamo che più che legalizzazione bisognerebbe parlare di regolamentazione.


Esatto. Soprattutto l'alcol. Con le sigarette muoiono i fumatori, alla fine cavoli loro, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole, ma l'alcol provoca stragi di innocenti sfortunatamente uccisi da imbecilli ubriachi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Ma io davvero sono esterrefatto dal vedere il livello di superficialità con cui si dibatte della questione ed i paralleli che si fanno..

Alcol, sigarette e cannabis, ma che paragoni fate????

Conosco persone sanissime e del tutto normali che bevono regolarmente 1-2 birre al giorno mangiando, o 3-4 bicchieri di vino..c'è gente che fuma 10-20 sigarette al giorno e non ha alcun tipo di alterazione..

Ma voi avete mai visto qualcuno anche solo dopo una canna? Una, non decine...UNA..sguardo perso, risatina ebete, riflessi allentati..e qualcuno in buona fede mi vorrebbe dire che è peggio l'alcol? Ma siete seri??..

L'alcolismo è una patologia, come la tossicodipendenza..ma l'effetto di una singola canna non si può neanche lontanamente paragonare al bere una/due birra o uno/due bicchieri di vino o a fumare 2-3 sigarette..

Ne tanto meno si possono paragonare gli effetti sull'organismo di bere 1/2 birre al giorno (di fatto inesistenti) e fumare una canna al giorno o anche 2 a settimana (con danni permanenti al cervello provati scientificamente)

Se volete tutti farvi una canna buon per voi, ma pensare che un domani mio figlio a 20 anni entra in un negozio e si compra marijuana come fosse un pacchetto di sigarette a me fa ribrezzo


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Luglio 2016)

Quella è assuefazione. Io sono astemio e se bevo un bicchiere di vino vado per aria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Quella è assuefazione. Io sono astemio e se bevo un bicchiere di vino vado per aria.



Uno astemio non beve..
Io non sono astemio, se bevo due birre non ho problemi, se ne bevo 5 inizio a sentirle..fumavo regolarmente ora invece fumo ogni tanto, mai avuto nessun tipo di alterazione..
Se fumo una canna non è che parto ma "sento" che ha degli effetti sui sensi molto più importanti..

Altre droghe più pesanti mai provate quindi non so

Oh ragazzi ma che ci stiamo a raccontare? Uno le canne se le fa per sballarsi e per nessun'altra ragione (salvo chi la userebbe per scopi terapeutici, non stiamo parlando di questo però) quindi non mi venite a dire che ti fai una canna e sei come prima sennò non avrebbe senso gettare via montagne di soldi per non avere alcun effetto..


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Luglio 2016)

Appunto, io non bevo e se bevessi lo sentirei moltissimo al punto tale da sentirmi sballato. La stessa cosa vale per le canne, io conosco liberi professionisti che fumano con regolarità ogni giorno e non le sentono più come tu non sentì 2 birre se sei un consumatore regolare. Che poi non necessariamente uno dovrebbe fumare per sballarsi, magari piace semplicemente il gusto come a tanti piace l'alcool per il sapore.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=1545]Eziomare[/MENTION] non devi postare link esterni. Quante volte lo dobbiamo ripetere ancora? Sono quattro anni, ormai. Basta. Scusa admin, ricordavo solo vagamente di non poter postare video... ma c'era bisogno di cancellare tutto il messaggio? Comunque se hai modo dai una guardata al video, io l'ho trovato molto interessante


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Esatto. Soprattutto l'alcol. Con le sigarette muoiono i fumatori, alla fine cavoli loro, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole, ma l'alcol provoca stragi di innocenti sfortunatamente uccisi da imbecilli ubriachi.



Mi permetto di dissentire solo di una cosa: le sigarette fanno male anche a chi non fuma. Il fumo passivo, pur non arrivando ai livelli dei fumatori veri e propri, fa un numero di morti comunque considerevole.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire solo di una cosa: le sigarette fanno male anche a chi non fuma. Il fumo passivo, pur non arrivando ai livelli dei fumatori veri e propri, fa un numero di morti comunque considerevole.


Avevo pensato al fumo passivo, ma non credevo causasse un numero di morti considerevole (non più dell'inquinamento in generale)


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto, io non bevo e se bevessi lo sentirei moltissimo al punto tale da sentirmi sballato. La stessa cosa vale per le canne, io conosco liberi professionisti che fumano con regolarità ogni giorno e non le sentono più come tu non sentì 2 birre se sei un consumatore regolare. Che poi non necessariamente uno dovrebbe fumare per sballarsi, magari piace semplicemente il gusto come a tanti piace l'alcool per il sapore.



Vabbé dai chiudo qui la discussione per conto mio, se crediamo ancora alla favoletta che uno fuma le canne per "concentrarsi" o "tenersi sveglio" siamo freschi, è come quegli artisti che senza droga pesante non partoriscono idee..inoltre ripeto il concetto, se non ti fanno nulla dimmi te che cosa fumi a fare le canne...

Le sigarette uno non le fuma perché gli piace il gusto (lo stesso vale per le canne) ma semplicemente perché se sei un fumatore sei dipendente dalla nicotina quindi se anche credi di essere tu che vuoi fumare in realtà è solo un meccanismo del tuo cervello per spingerti ad assumere la nicotina...ecco perché smettere di fumare è molto difficile..

Idem per le cane, diventi dipendente anche se non vuoi salvo poi autoconvincerti che le fumi perché ti piacciono e perché ti servono...

Con la differenza che il livello di sballo che ti da una canna sarà tipo 100 volte quello di una sigaretta, e infatti chiunque segua sicurezza sul lavoro sa che sotto l'uso di stupefacenti (comprese le sane e salutari canne fatte con la marijuana) non si possono utilizzare macchinari e nemmeno mezzi di sollevamento (idem per il tasso alcolemico che deve essere zero) mentre non esiste alcuna legge che vieti di fumare durante il lavoro


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Avevo pensato al fumo passivo, ma *non credevo causasse un numero di morti considerevole* (non più dell'inquinamento in generale)



Numero di morti che non è calcolabile in alcun modo, sono tutte stime supposto con campioni statistici ma di fatto nessuno sa dire in un anno quanti sono i morti da fumo passivo (per me siamo prossimi allo zero...vorrei proprio vedere quante persone si possono dire certamente ammalate e morte per esposizione a fumo passivo di sigarette)


----------



## Eziomare (26 Luglio 2016)

Per me sbagli milanforever, si puo' benissimo fumare solo e soltanto per il gusto del fumo, non necessariamente per dipendenza o automatismo ("il piacere di una sigaretta solo per il gusto del tabacco...non mi fa male! " cit.  ). Io fumo 2/3 cicche al di', a volte nessuna e a volte 5 o 6. Lo stesso concetto vale per gli alcolici. Perche' non dovrebbe teoricamente valere per la maria?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per me sbagli milanforever, si puo' benissimo *fumare solo e soltanto per il gusto del fumo*, non necessariamente per dipendenza o automatismo ("il piacere di una sigaretta solo per il gusto del tabacco...non mi fa male! " cit.  ). Io fumo 2/3 cicche al di', a volte nessuna e a volte 5 o 6. Lo stesso concetto vale per gli alcolici. Perche' non dovrebbe teoricamente valere per la maria?



Questa teoria è stata più e più volte dimostrata, chi fuma anche saltuariamente lo fa esclusivamente per un processo psicologico infatti il ragionamento è sempre "Ho voglia di fumare" e mai "Ho voglia di sentire un po' di gusto di fumo e tabacco in bocca"

E infatti non è un caso che anche i fumatori saltuari (tipo me ora) aumentano regolarmente la dose in periodi di stress proprio perché l'aumento dello stress indebolisce la resistenza del cervello alla necessità di assumere sostanze che creano dipendenza (come anche lo zucchero, ecco anche perché c'è chi reagisce allo stress abbuffandosi di dolci, stesso discorso vale per l'alcol)

Sfido chiunque a sostenere che il sapore che rimane in bocca dopo aver fumato (canne comprese) è buono e gradevole..infatti chiunque ha il piacere di mettere la lingua in bocca a chi fuma sa per certo che bel gusto si sente.....

Potete dirmi che una birra è buona, del vino è buono, ma non venitemi a dire che il sapore di una sigaretta o di una canna sono buoni perché è ridicolo e parlo per esperienza..basta stare un periodo lungo senza fumare (almeno un anno) e poi provare di nuovo..il sapore che lascia in bocca è stomachevole..


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2016)

- A me piacerebbe sapere se esiste una sola persona che, ad oggi, non fuma le canne perchè è illegale e inizierebbe solo con la legalizzazione...
Ora a parte l'esagerazione della statistica assoluta credo sia evidentissimo che chi ha voluto fumare in tutti questi anni, chi fuma oggi e chi fumerà ancora lo farà senza patemi e senza freni. Il problema è proprio il fatto che si trova facilmente.
- Dall'altro lato chi invece non fuma o non ha mai fumato...continuerà a non farlo. Io per esempio sono assolutamente contrario alle sigarette, pensate un pò se passerei alle canne. Non succederà mai, sono leggi interne a noi, non c'è neanche la tentazione.

- E ancora non si è toccato il discorso criminalità. Io non sono un economista, non mi occupo di questo ma mi pare solare che l'eventuale legalizzazione sarebbe una svolta EPOCALE. Si andrebbe veramente a stravolgere un sistema pesante. Magari mi sto sbagliando e gli effetti saranno piccoli, magari si tratterà di pochi milioni di euro, cercherò qualche numero. Ma credo proprio che quando si parla di droghe si parla di miliardi. Miliardi illegali.

- Dopo questi immensi pro onestamente mi sembra anche ridicolo parlare degli (eventuali) minuscoli contro. Tipo il cannato che si schianta con la macchina. Non vorrei sembrare freddo ma questi sono numeri di cui ogni stato del mondo deve tener conto: ci sarà sempre qualcuno che farà idiozie del genere. Gli incidenti dovuti all'alcool per esempio vanno tenuti in conto e amen. Tra l'altro chi è a rischio incidente perchè strafatto è al 99% uno che già ora fa uso di marijuana.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever, per me e' relativo, puo' far schifo anche il gusto di una prelibatezza come il tartufo, per dire. Pero' capisco quello che dici


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai chiudo qui la discussione per conto mio, se crediamo ancora alla favoletta che uno fuma le canne per "concentrarsi" o "tenersi sveglio" siamo freschi



Chi l'avrebbe raccontata questa favoletta?
L'effetto del THC è ben diverso, praticamente il contrario di quel che hai detto.

Cmq, sono a favore della legalizzazione pur non facendomi le canne.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> - A me piacerebbe sapere se esiste una sola persona che, ad oggi, non fuma le canne perchè è illegale e inizierebbe solo con la legalizzazione...
> Ora a parte l'esagerazione della statistica assoluta credo sia evidentissimo che chi ha voluto fumare in tutti questi anni, chi fuma oggi e chi fumerà ancora lo farà senza patemi e senza freni. Il problema è proprio il fatto che si trova facilmente.
> - Dall'altro lato chi invece non fuma o non ha mai fumato...continuerà a non farlo. Io per esempio sono assolutamente contrario alle sigarette, pensate un pò se passerei alle canne. Non succederà mai, sono leggi interne a noi, non c'è neanche la tentazione.
> 
> ...



Invece è pieno di gente che non si fa le canne semplicemente perché non sa dove e come reperire la roba...
Sarà davvero divertente quando vedremo vagare per la città orde di persone sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti legali..

PS: se diventa legale io per primo me la andrò a comprare, me la fumerò a casa mia coi miei amici ben conscio di quanto faccia male...e lo farò per sballarmi...
Ma non andrò in giro a favoleggiare che lo faccio per il buon sapore o che lo faccio perché mi serve per lavorare..

Sulla criminalità tutto relativo, se quella legale costa 10 e quella illegale costa 5 saranno sempre molti quelli che opteranno per la via più economica

Vedremo come finirà tutto ciò


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Chi l'avrebbe raccontata questa favoletta?
> L'effetto del THC è ben diverso, praticamente il contrario di quel che hai detto.
> 
> Cmq, sono a favore della legalizzazione pur non facendomi le canne.



Quando uno mi dice che la fumano fior fior di liberi professionisti perché gli serve....


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece è pieno di gente che non si fa le canne semplicemente perché non sa dove e come reperire la roba...
> Sarà davvero divertente quando vedremo vagare per la città orde di persone sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti legali..
> 
> PS: se diventa legale io per primo me la andrò a comprare, me la fumerò a casa mia coi miei amici ben conscio di quanto faccia male...e lo farò per sballarmi...
> ...


Mah...non mi hai convinto  ri-premetto che non è un argomento che conosco bene, ma mi pare tu sia semplicemente "di parte", nel senso che non la vuoi e basta. Miliardi o non miliardi, mafie o non mafie.
"E' pieno di gente"...boh a me non sembra proprio, poi magari a seconda della zona d'italia in cui viviamo. Ma la bravura dei ******** criminali è proprio il fatto che la fanno arrivare ovunque.
Hai ridotto un possibile tsunami economico a un tutto relativo. L'orda di strafumati per le strade è una visione hollywoodiana. Comunque si potrebbe guardare agli stati dove è già legalizzata e vedere la situazione qual'è. E' illogico e assurdo pensare che ci siano persone tutte casa e chiesa che aspettano solo "l'apertura dei cancelli della legalità" per spaccarsi come se non ci fosse un domani. Con questo non intendo sempre lo 0 assoluto, ma numeri piccoli. Tutti quelli che vogliono fumare in Italia, lo stanno già facendo.

Comunque mi viene in mente il classico esempio del proibizionismo. Copio incollo da wikipedia :
"Alle ore 17.27 (Eastern Time) di martedì 5 dicembre 1933, si sancì la fine del XVIII emendamento e del Volstead Act[65]: milioni di Americani poterono acquistare l'alcol liberalizzato e regolarmente tassato, facendo impennare le entrate del Governo: vennero anche creati circa un milione di posti di lavoro collegati all'industria degli alcolici.

Migliaia di affiliati a bande criminali correlate al mercato nero dell'alcol videro andare in fumo, da un giorno all'altro, un business da miliardi di dollari."

Luoghi e periodi diversi, ma gli effetti sarebbero questi, non si sa in che misura (minore, o forse maggiore).
Il problema più grande sarà la politica corrotta italiana che farà di tutto per proteggere il mercato degli amici camorristi e company.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando uno mi dice che la fumano fior fior di liberi professionisti perché gli serve....



Magari lo fanno per rilassarsi non certo per concentrarsi.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece è pieno di gente che non si fa le canne semplicemente perché non sa dove e come reperire la roba...
> Sarà davvero divertente quando vedremo vagare per la città orde di persone sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti legali..
> 
> PS: se diventa legale io per primo me la andrò a comprare, me la fumerò a casa mia coi miei amici ben conscio di quanto faccia male...e lo farò per sballarmi...
> ...



Se uno vuole procurarsela se la procura, non è così difficile.
I miei vivono in un paesino in Abruzzo e so che c'è gente che la vende, stessa cosa in altri paesini lì vicino. Nelle grandi città credo sia inutile discuterne, è pieno. 

Per quanto riguarda le orde di gente che girano sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti legali, già si vedono: l'alcool non può non essere considerato come tale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Magari lo fanno per rilassarsi non certo per concentrarsi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ripeto quanto detto prima: se uno si beve una birra non si può paragonare a uno che ha fumato una canna..se scendiamo a questi paragoni tanto vale discutere..
Sinceramente io di gente ubriaca in giro a tutte le ore non ne vedo così tanta..se uno in pausa pranzo si fuma la canna mi sa che poi non ha sta lucidità che crede..
Per altro i residui delle canne permangono anche a distanza di diverse ore quindi non vale neanche tanto il discorso mi faccio una canna alla sera che tanto poi la mattina sono fresco come nulla fosse..

Comunque come già detto sopra, facciano la legge poi ne vedremo gli effetti..dai commenti pare che il 90% delle persone non vedano altro che l'ora di avere droga legalizzata in vendita nei negozi..l'evoluzione dev'essere questa evidentemente non uno stato che tutela i suoi cittadini proibendo quello che fa male..

Purtroppo ormai è passato sto concetto che la gente sa meglio degli esperti quello che fa meglio per se...si vedono infatti con internet i risultati..una volta i giovani avevano accesso ad una TV filtrata ed erano parzialmente lobotomizzati..ora hanno accesso al web libero e infatti sono lobotomizzati al 100% non essendo in grado di scegliere e fare un uso corretto del mezzo..


----------



## .Nitro (26 Luglio 2016)

Al di la del fatto che un uso esagerato non va bene per qualsiasi cosa,quando si parla di questo argomento credo bisogna avere almeno un pò di conoscenza in materia,non si può parlare a caso. 
Punto su cui non si discute è che alcool e sigarette fanno sicuramente più male,anzi uccidono,cosa che la marijuana non fa e non farà mai.
Io non dico che sia innoqua o il santo graal come molti sostengono,ma la verità sta nel mezzo tant'è vero che è usata in moltissimi paesi (anche in Italia) per scopi terapeutici. Poi se si ascolta in materia gente come Giovanardi,che decide e sul tema droghe è ignorante come una capra è un'altro conto.
Usata a scopo ricreativo saltuariamente non fa assolutamente male,anzi può far bene anche alla mente,il problema di avere questa sostanza in mano alle mafie è che oltre ad arricchirle c'è un prodotto che è tutto tranne che marijuana,tagliata con le porcherie più assurde. Ricordiamoci che la cannabis è una pianta e quindi cento per cento naturale,se diventa legale si risolve questo problema che non è assolutamente da sottovalutare.
Inoltre sono sicuro del fatto che la legalizzazione non porterà un aumento del consumo,anzi in molti stati Portogallo il numero di consumatori è tendenzialmente sceso.
Ci sono tabelle di droghe,che non faccio io,che collocano la marijuana come droga leggerissima,di molto sotto a alcool e tabacco (che miete vittime e malattie in ogni parte del mondo,che contiene sostanze come ammoniaca,arsenico,cadmio ecc..),con una dipendenza inferiore solo a eroina e cocaina.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto detto prima: se uno si beve una birra non si può paragonare a uno che ha fumato una canna..se scendiamo a questi paragoni tanto vale discutere..
> Sinceramente io di gente ubriaca in giro a tutte le ore non ne vedo così tanta..se uno in pausa pranzo si fuma la canna mi sa che poi non ha sta lucidità che crede..
> Per altro i residui delle canne permangono anche a distanza di diverse ore quindi non vale neanche tanto il discorso mi faccio una canna alla sera che tanto poi la mattina sono fresco come nulla fosse..
> 
> ...



Non si può fare il paragone una canna con una birra, la prima ha il potenziale per sballare chiunque (anche un assuefatto, dipende da quanta sostanza ci mette dentro) mentre una 0.2-0.4 o bottiglietta da 33cl di birretta tipo Peroni la regge la maggior parte della popolazione adulta. Una persona assennata in pausa pranzo non si farebbe una canna intera, qualche tiro che verrebbe smaltito nel giro di poco. Così come ,ora, una persona assennata si beve una birra e non 5-6.

Per quanto riguarda gli effetti dopo 8-10 ore, non stiamo parlando di LSD o altri allucinogeni, vengono tranquillamente smaltiti. Paradossalmente è l'alcool a creare i peggiori postumi, ovviamente non accade se ci si limita ma vale il discorso che ho fatto poco sopra.

Lo Stato non vieta quel che fa male, ma è chiaro ed è così da tanto tempo, altro che evoluzione: Alcool, sigarette, ma anche bevande gassate, cibo spazzatura e caffè si sa che fanno male eppure non sono vietati.


----------



## BB7 (26 Luglio 2016)

In passato ho provato di tutto e secondo me la vera droga è l'alcool. Sono favorevole.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Luglio 2016)

la legge passerà, ma non per "democrazia" o come vogliono far credere per "sgominare le bande adibite allo spaccio", il vero motivo è x fare cassa e tassare l'erba... non c'è altro motivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io davvero sono esterrefatto dal vedere il livello di superficialità con cui si dibatte della questione ed i paralleli che si fanno..
> 
> Alcol, sigarette e cannabis, ma che paragoni fate????
> 
> ...



Prendi uno che non beve mai e dagli un bicchiere di vino, uno eh, non 100....

Il fisico si abitua, conosco persone che non battono ciglio.


Svegliati una mattina dopo 10 birre o dopo 10 canne, vediamo quando stai peggio....Mi spiace ma su questo tipo di paragone non concordo proprio.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prendi uno che non beve mai e dagli un bicchiere di vino, uno eh, non 100....
> 
> Il fisico si abitua, conosco persone che non battono ciglio.
> 
> ...



Sono veneto con parenti lontanissimi del friuli, 10 birre non le temo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente favorevole e spero che il prossimo passo riguardi la prostituzione. Tutto ciò che si può strappare alla criminalità organizzata, anche se piccolo, va strappato.



Bravo Gobbo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sono veneto con parenti lontanissimi del friuli, 10 birre non le temo



Ahahah grande 


comunque fisicamente non c'è paragone, l'alcool ha effetti molto più devastanti, e bere 100 birre è legale quanto berne 1


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2016)

E legalizzatela santi numi, che sono stanco di vedere spacciatori in ogni angolo della città in compagnia di papponi, tossici, alcolizzati e mig**tte.
Via libera alle droghe leggere (ovviamente con severissimi limiti) ed alle case chiuse, così finalmente si potranno scrivere leggi decenti per favorire l'azione della polizia la notte.


----------

